# Syracuse SQ Show in August?



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Seems like the momentum in SQ is ramping up. So lets keep this going... Who's up for a SQ show in August? 

MECA/IASCA
or just MECA or IASCA?

Thoughts?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds Sweaty.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Sounds Sweaty.


Surprised you don't live at the North Pole. :laugh: Just rent an air conditioned mascot costume or something. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Not me- I was thinking a BBQ with some tuning and such...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Surprised you don't live at the North Pole. :laugh: Just rent an air conditioned mascot costume or something. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Not me- I was thinking a BBQ with some tuning and such...


May not be a bad thing either. Any interest in something like this? May be tough to get people to drive a long distance for a cookout, but who knows.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

No go here, I'm going to be heading to Tintbox's for my August trip.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

There may be a show an IASCA show in MD end of July, the shop is working on it. Then I am hoping they can do another show the Saturday before Mike's show and make a points extravaganza weekend. I think the shop is in Columbia MD, so its about an hour from Mike

so another show would just complicate things for most or at least me


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> There may be a show an IASCA show in MD end of July, the shop is working on it. Then I am hoping they can do another show the Saturday before Mike's show and make a points extravaganza weekend. I think the shop is in Columbia MD, so its about an hour from Mike
> 
> so another show would just complicate things for most or at least me


What shop? 
So show there Saturday and then Mike's show on Sunday? 
I would be going to that....


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> What shop?
> So show there Saturday and then Mike's show on Sunday?
> I would be going to that....


shop is called fresh designs, one of the customers came to the pottsville show to compete. I had been talking to him off and on and he has been talking to Moe about having an event there.

They want to do an IASCA event, had planned on a 2x end of July. I said it would make more sense to do 2 1X events. one end of july and one in August and maybe piggyback with Mike's show.

but we'll have to wait and see if it pops up on the calendar


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Would it be safe to assume you will judge the MD show(s), and Brian is judging the Tintbox show?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Would it be safe to assume you will judge the MD show(s), and Brian is judging the Tintbox show?


Nope, never safe to assume anything


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

If the location is correct Fresh Designs is about an 1-1/2 hours south of Mike's shop in Warrenton. Would be cool to have two shows in one weekend.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

When I did a city search it was an hr or so North East from tintbox. Maybe you have the wrong shop?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> When I did a city search it was an hr or so North East from tintbox. Maybe you have the wrong shop?



This is the address from google....I have no idea if it's correct.

10390 Baltimore National Pike Ellicott City, MD 21042

I see the fresh designs website is 404'ing as well so I could be wrong.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ellicott City , MD to Warrenton VA --1hr 35min according to Google Maps
According to Apple Maps you travel thru the Potomac river:laugh:


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally I prefer to have a show a little further up north 

For me Syracuse is great, 4 hours drive so it can be done in the same day.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> Personally I prefer to have a show a little further up north
> 
> For me Syracuse is great, 4 hours drive so it can be done in the same day.


I hear ya. That's about the distance for me to 12v Dave's shows. Looks like the next show for me may be 9/22 unless something changes between now and Tintbox's show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So it looks like the 2 day event at mikes is turning into a 1 day????


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> So it looks like the 2 day event at mikes is turning into a 1 day????


nah. close enough together that people could do the show during the day in MD and then its over by 4pm or earlier then people could go to Mikes or head that direction.
would work out about the same, bc most would probably show up later in the day anyways on Saturday if you did a greet and tweak.
only now people have a chance to pick up some much needed CAP points


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

why?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I hear ya. That's about the distance for me to 12v Dave's shows. Looks like the next show for me may be 9/22 unless something changes between now and Tintbox's show.


You guys must drive slow or something.
I make it to Syracuse in less than 4.5hr from York Pa and that is 1.45hr to Pottsville. You should be inside of 3 hrs each way.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You guys must drive slow or something.
> I make it to Syracuse in less than 4.5hr from York Pa and that is 1.45hr to Pottsville. You should be inside of 3 hrs each way.


your foot is considerably heavier than most. we left Tuesdays at the same time, and I never saw your taillights once we hit 81


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> your foot is considerably heavier than most. we left Tuesdays at the same time, and I never saw your taillights once we hit 81


I was home and drinking a beer by 10:30. Set the cruise control to 72 and went south.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> You guys must drive slow or something.
> I make it to Syracuse in less than 4.5hr from York Pa and that is 1.45hr to Pottsville. You should be inside of 3 hrs each way.


Estimated 3.75hr for me to Pottsville... I lose most of my time getting to 81, and once off 81 on 61. The 81 stretch with no construction moves right along.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I was home and drinking a beer by 10:30. Set the cruise control to 72 and went south.


I think I got in the door at 1034 or at least well after the fireworks were done


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I think I got in the door at 1034 or at least well after the fireworks were done


Yeah, there was no smoke visible for me from 83 when I hit and now that I have moved we are well off the hwy.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Yeah, there was no smoke visible for me from 83 when I hit and now that I have moved we are well off the hwy.


they started at 925. over by 10


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> So it looks like the 2 day event at mikes is turning into a 1 day????


Mikes was/is a 2 day event?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's 50 mins to 81 for me so 40 for Justin... Then 3 hours south to Pottsville. Cruze on 75 and just stopping to splash the tank it took me 4 hours with 15 mins of parking bc of construction.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Mikes was/is a 2 day event?


Was-could...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

chefhow said:


> You guys must drive slow or something.
> I make it to Syracuse in less than 4.5hr from York Pa and that is 1.45hr to Pottsville. You should be inside of 3 hrs each way.


LOL Pottsville is ~500 mi from my place, so that's about 8 hours drive, remember i have a minivan and live across the border...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

basshead said:


> LOL Pottsville is ~500 mi from my place, so that's about 8 hours drive, remember i have a minivan and live across the border...


I know for all you Canadian guys it would be a weekend trip, but the NY guys could do it there and back in a day.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

He's also Canadian- and I've yet to see one that knew how to use the cruise control


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be going to whatever is closer and worth more points...but you guys knew that already....just saying. I love the idea of two shows in one weekend but don't want it to rain on your parade Brian if you had something planned.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> He's also Canadian- and I've yet to see one that knew how to use the cruise control


 pffff, if one thing is working well on that van it's that. On the other hand the one on the Yaris...

This POS is right behind the steering and you can't see it...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> I will be going to whatever is closer and worth more points...but you guys knew that already....just saying. I love the idea of two shows in one weekend but don't want it to rain on your parade Brian if you had something planned.


If you are only after points, do a 1x show for yourself. 100$ will give you 10 points guarantee


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> If you are only after points, do a 1x show for yourself. 100$ will give you 10 points guarantee


Nice. And with today's gas costs u might break even. I suggest this... Because u know that if you attend the same show as me you're getting 2nd. Lol 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Lame...well buying points anyway. I will host my own someday...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Lame...well buying points anyway. I will host my own someday...


Lame, absolutely

But that's to show you it doesn't take much to start, if there's already GTG or any other car show in your area, propose it to be a 1X.

Tomorrow I'm meeting with a store to sweet talk them into putting a show, ill be surprise if they say yes but you have to try to fail


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Nice. And with today's gas costs u might break even. I suggest this... Because u know that if you attend the same show as me you're getting 2nd. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


My CAE foam might change things....I'm sure you will still win though.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> My CAE foam might change things....I'm sure you will still win though.


Do it up man. Nothing is for sure.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I would be more willing to attend a show in Syracuse. If they don't have one, then my next show will be in Pottsville on the 22nd.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Was that a hint of questioning I sensed in your voice Tom?


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Was that a hint of questioning I sensed in your voice Tom?


More like a gentle nudge of encouragement with a dash of persuasion!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> More like a gentle nudge of encouragement with a dash of persuasion!


Like 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be giving away some T-shirts at the next Syracuse Event. Some simple white t's with Various Car audio Manufacturer Logo's. If you guys have any requests for certain brands or designs let me know. I am undecided how I will give them away.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/151809-meca-2x-syracuse-customs-8-11-a.html


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I got somethin new for you muddafukkaa's


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm out... i've book my vacation last week


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

...sorry for the short notice- I just found out about 3 hours ago


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I got somethin new for you muddafukkaa's


Sweet 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I got somethin new for you muddafukkaa's


Including a system? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------

